# Problème wifi avec iPad 2 depuis iOS 5



## ifloflo (16 Octobre 2011)

Bonjours à toutes et à tous !

Voilà, d'abord très content d'ios 5 de part les nouveautés apportées mais voilà, je remarque une mauvaise réception wifi depuis. Cela va d'une diminution du signal à carrément une déconnexion du wifi. 
Pour infos, mon système (ipad2 32Go, iphone 4 32Go, mackbook pro 2011) fonctionne sur une time capsule 1To (précédente génération) à une fréquence de 5GHz. Aucun autre de mes ibidules de souffre de ce pb...

Est-ce quelqu'un rencontre le même pb ?

Merci pour vos réponses !!


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (16 Octobre 2011)

ifloflo a dit:


> Bonjours à toutes et à tous !
> 
> Voilà, d'abord très content d'ios 5 de part les nouveautés apportées mais voilà, je remarque une mauvaise réception wifi depuis. Cela va d'une diminution du signal à carrément une déconnexion du wifi.
> Pour infos, mon système (ipad2 32Go, iphone 4 32Go, mackbook pro 2011) fonctionne sur une time capsule 1To (précédente génération) à une fréquence de 5GHz. Aucun autre de mes ibidules de souffre de ce pb...
> ...



Effectivement je viens d'avoir une déconnexion bizarre il y a qques minutes. À voir si cela se reproduit...


----------



## Venel (21 Octobre 2011)

J'ai aussi un problème de connections depuis quelques jours, j'ai eu toutes les beta iOS 5 ( étant dev ) et j'ai jamais eu le moindre problème et du jour au lendemain sans raison mon iPad a plus rien capté comme wifi.

J'espère qu'il y a une correction en vue parce que c'est pour un usage professionnel que je possède un iPad.


----------



## ElMute (25 Octobre 2011)

même probleme avec mon iphone 4S, le wifi est tres instable et ca marche toujours tres peu de temps 
je capte pas a fond a l'endroit ou je suis mais je capte donc ca devrait suffire a faire fonctionné l'engin ...


----------

